# Lucas Luhr to Return to Prototype Racing in Porsche RS Spyder at Petit Le Mans



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Good news for fans of Audi Sport driver Lucas Luhr. The 2008 ALMS P1 champion will join drivers Saascha Maassen and Klaus Graf for the 2010 Petit Le Mans at the wheel of the Muscle Milk Porsche RS Spyder next week. Lucas was not active on Audi's prototype roster this year, appearing in R8 LMS GT3 endurance racing and also serving as an alternate driver for Audi at Le Mans. 

Lucas posted on his website confirmation that he would contest Petit Le Mans at the wheel of the Muscle Milk RS Spyder having been temporarily released from his contract with Audi in order to compete for its VAG sister brand Porsche. Here's an excerpt from Lucas' website. 



> The other addition to my schedule: On 2 October I compete in the USA. For Muscle Milk Team Cytosport I’ll tackle the season finale of the American Le Mans Series, which I won for Audi in 2008 together with my team mate Marco Werner. This year I race as team mate alongside Klaus Graf and Sascha Maassen in the Porsche RS Spyder. In the 10-hour race I substitute team owner and regular driver Greg Pickett, who injured himself in August in a testing accident. The combination Maassen-Luhr-Porsche RS Spyder and ALMS functioned exceptionally well in the past: With this line-up we won the LMP2 class in this sportscar series back in 2006. I’m really looking forward to competing with my two team mates around the legendary Road Atlanta circuit.


 Audi will field two R15 TDIs at Petit Le Mans as well, bringing its #7 team of Dindo Capello (I)/Tom Kristensen (DK)/Allan McNish (GB) and its #9 team of Marcel Fässler (CH)/André Lotterer (D)/Benoît Treluyer (F) over unchanged. 

The Le Mans winning #9 team of Timo Bernhard (D), Romain Dumas (F) and Mike Rockenfeller (D) will contest the race also for Porsche running a 911 Hybrid. Following Petit Le Mans and it has been reported that Bernhard and Dumas will contest several other races in the Muscle Milk Porsche through the end of the season. 

Read more at Lucas Luhr's website. 

* Full Story *


----------

